# Boundary Waters Canoe Area?



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area? It is in northern Minnesota. I guess it is a huge area with a lot of lakes. You cannot use boats with motors in most of them. So most use canoes and portage between lakes and camp and fish. I was looking into it and it looks great. They say that the fishing is great. It is so big and peaceful and quiet that most of the fish live undisturbed and most have never even seen a lure before.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have been up there 4 times on week long canoe trips. It is a lot of fun, can be some hard work if you have tough portages and a lot of gear. My brother found out that when I said pack lite, I meant lite. I have been up there the first part of June and as late as the last week of Sept and mid summer. The fishing was better in Sept, which was the trip that we went up into Lake Lacroixs and a little farther N. We used power bait night crawlers and leaches as well as any little frogs we caught. Both Walleye and Small Mouth were hitting hard. We use outfitters out of Ely Mn for our canoes. They can provide you with all your gear and your food if you would like. If you would like any more information from me just let me know.
It's a trip you should take if you get the chance, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

well i am 16 yrs old and me and my friends saw an ad for it and thought that it would be a fun trip to take once we graduate. It would probly be a 10 hour trip for us to get there and we don't t to drive 20 hours and take 1 week off of work and not catch any fish and come home after 2 days. And it sounds like it is so big and uncivilized that you could go all over and not see anyone else.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, wouldn't a trip to BWCA be a perfect way to cap off your childhood? Take a week off of summer, right before you go off to college, and head up there for a canoe trip. I don't think you'll regret it at all.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Listen to the outfitters when they talk tou you about the precautions to take with all the bears, etc. They have been a nuisance this year with some of the ares burning.

Should be a blast!!!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

BWCA will be a trip of a life time. When I was young and single made about 10 trips and I cannot remember a bad time. A good outpost is Sawbill Outfitters that is right on the lake in the BWCA, from there is is easy to get to a number of lakes with good Walleye, Smallmouth and Northern action.

Make sure you are prepared. We always hung our packs up at night to protect from the bears.

Scenery is second to none!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

So did ya go or are you planning for next year let us know. I have been all over up there so if you need any advice feel free to PM me


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Sotaman,

Have you ever gone up in the winter? By buddy and I were thinking about heading up there this winter. Cross Country skiing in, camping, and maybe a little ice fishing if we can figure out an efficient way to pack my hand auger. I have been up there a couple of times already mostly early fall. It is a great place to take trip, I am looking forward to the challenge of a winter trip.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

No I haven't I wouldn't mind trying it one time. I have never done any winter camping. Are you going to use snow shoes or ski in??


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

We are going to ski in. We are still in the process of planning the exact route, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Lo_rez (Aug 29, 2006)

lvmylabs said:


> Sotaman,
> 
> Have you ever gone up in the winter? By buddy and I were thinking about heading up there this winter. Cross Country skiing in, camping, and maybe a little ice fishing if we can figure out an efficient way to pack my hand auger. I have been up there a couple of times already mostly early fall. It is a great place to take trip, I am looking forward to the challenge of a winter trip.


Packing the auger isn't the problem, it's all the extensions you're gonna need that will give you trouble.


----------

